
Visual Group Theory - rfreytag
http://web.bentley.edu/empl/c/ncarter/vgt/
======
bmer
This book was far too wordy for me. I found a better compromise by reading two
these books in parallel:

* Burns' "Groups: A Path to Geometry": [http://www.amazon.com/Groups-Geometry-R-P-Burn/dp/0521347939](http://www.amazon.com/Groups-Geometry-R-P-Burn/dp/0521347939)

This was the main read. It's approach is to take the reader through group
theory by presenting it as a series of problems. Discussion is limited mainly
to historical notes.

* Pinter's "A Book on Abstract Algebra": [http://www.amazon.com/Book-Abstract-Algebra-Second-Mathemati...](http://www.amazon.com/Book-Abstract-Algebra-Second-Mathematics/dp/0486474178/)

While going through Burns' book, if I needed more of a discussion on a certain
topic, then Pinter's book always felt like it comfortably quenched my desire.
Here is someone's discussion on why Pinter helped (along with a proposed
litmus test for group theory texts):
[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1469294/recommendati...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1469294/recommendations-
for-an-illuminating-explained-in-the-post-group-theory-abstr)

~~~
sunnyps
Thanks for both references. It's been a while since I studied algebra in
college and I'm hoping to get back into it and solidify my understanding. What
do you think of Artin's Algebra? [http://www.amazon.com/Algebra-2nd-Michael-
Artin/dp/013241377...](http://www.amazon.com/Algebra-2nd-Michael-
Artin/dp/0132413779?ie=UTF8&me=&ref_=mt_hardcover)

~~~
E_cK
If you are going from Burns/ Pinter to Artin you might have a hard time - I
would recommend looking into books on Linear algebra, group theory ( more
advanced than Pinter), Galios Theory, elementary/ Algebraic number theory or
if you have the background Algebraic geometry/ topology.

Then when going through these refer back to Artin if there is something you do
not understand or want to see the Algebra from a different perspective.

It is often hard to motivate Alegbra without having seen it occur naturally
elsewhere. All this being Artin is a great book. Good luck.

------
tel
I'd kind of like to buy this just for the visuals. I'm happily competent with
group theory already, but wouldn't mind a neat coffee table book!

------
fspeech
This is a very good book. It is true that one does not need more than "a high
school mathematics background", in the sense that you don't need to know
advanced technical stuff. But to really appreciate it one needs some maturity
and sophistication that a standard high school curriculum is unlikely to
provide.

~~~
dominotw
I studied abstract algebra without much difficulty and I never even took
calculus. I just had to wrap my mind around how to think about proofs ( not
much different than thought process of figuring out the code you are writing
actually works and is consistent).

This the best math book ever( I dislike math) : [http://www.amazon.com/Book-
Abstract-Algebra-Second-Mathemati...](http://www.amazon.com/Book-Abstract-
Algebra-Second-Mathematics/dp/0486474178/)

------
chadcmulligan
This has been on my wish list for some time - seems time to buy it.

------
aswanson
Looks great, but $75? Really? Why are these books so expensive? And no
(cheaper) kindle edition?

~~~
kinai
because not millions of 13 year olds will read them

------
LionessLover
I found the book on scribd:

[https://www.scribd.com/doc/116393104/Visual-Group-
Theory](https://www.scribd.com/doc/116393104/Visual-Group-Theory)

I don't really know that website, I just googled, and I checked that I can
access all pages and without having to login or subscribe. "Download" asks for
a login, but I only wanted to check the book out.

